# Kiwi and Luna :-)



## Lyalia (May 20, 2014)

Here are my two sweethearts  (Kiwi on the left and Luna on the right side).
Also would be great if anyone could tell me gender and age of my Kiwi :3


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your budgies are so cute!!  Your Kiwi is without a doubt a little budgie boy, he still has quite a bit of melanin on his beak, I'd say he is about 1 and half months old, definitely below two months old.
It could be the lighting, but looking at your Luna's cere, it seems to me she's a boy too.


----------



## Lyalia (May 20, 2014)

Yeah i know Luna is a boy ^^ I couldn't have though of another name so i named him Luna xD


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lyalia said:


> Yeah i know Luna is a boy ^^ I couldn't have though of another name so i named him Luna xD


Oh, my bad then... Every time you talked about your Luna, I always envisioned a budgie girl!  
I can sympathize with you, though. I have a male lovebird named Khaleesi, but to my defence I only learned he was a boy after 6 months of having him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both of your little fellows are totally precious!!*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous little boys


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwww, they are so so cute!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I love how there's still melanin in one of your boys beaks. Sweet baby!  both of them


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

2 beautiful budgies you have there


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I love their colours - they are beautiful boys


----------

